# revving?!?!?!?!



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I noticed this since the day I got the car, and actually proved it to other people now, but when you guys rev your car up do you notice that the speedo will jump up to 20 or so and the message center will tell you have the e-brake on still and beep at you. It's really, really strange. It doesn't do it every time I rev it, but if I pump her up a few times it will do it occasionally.

WTF, is the deal?!?


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Mine doesn't do that. :confused


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Also will do it when partially into reverse and not all the way into the gear and come off the clutch


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

it's nothing to worry about. 
A lot of cars do that, electrical feedback from the tach signal.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh okay. Might have to with it being drive by wire possibly?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

or it could be your a manual and the computer is sensing your just over-revving without knowing it.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Sounds spooky :willy: Mine doesnt do that! I'd have that looked @


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I've had a similar issue that I posted and most replies I got were to replace the gauge cluster.

SOMETIMES, (kinda rarely) when I pull into my driveway, which is sloped downward and I put the car in park (with my foot still on the brake before I apply the e-brake) a quick signal flashes on the info center that happens so quick i think it says 'apply emergency brake' and makes a beeping sound in ascending beeps (3) and the mph gauge goes up to 20. It seems (maybe coincidental) that when applying the car to park, the tach goes up a little and it's that exact moment that the mph would as well. Does anyone know if there's a sensor on the car that it tells you when the e-brake is needed when parking? Because this is usally when the warning/mph issue occurs. One time it jumped to 60 mph when on flat ground and placing the car in park...when it made that jump, there was no beep or warning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

odd. yall got ghosts!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

keep going baby 18 more


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

there needs to be more people posting. 

on a side note, I am watching that J.Lo movie where she is a housecleaner.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

The speedo blip, is system noise. It can be EMI or just a little sensor shake, causing a random signal.
The only down side is, as you've noticed, once vehicle speed is registered, the ECM thinks the vehicle is moving. Hence the warning lights for the parking brake. Alot of vehicles ( other than GTO's ) do this, it's just most folks do not rev their engines in neutral hard enough and/or high enough, long enough to even see the speedo move. 
P.S.
STOP DOING THAT !!!! ;>)
But seroiusly free-reving at high RPM's is not good for the durablity of the engine.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah I revved it to redline once and then a couple times to around 4500 to show off my new exhaust.


----------

